# Bocote and Blackwood



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 2, 2015)

One of my recents. My insert jigs on it's way so hopefully I'll be fully custom soon!

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 2, 2015)

Very handsome Elliot! Quite the shine on the finish

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2015)

Sweet looking call!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 2, 2015)

I like that! Whose insert are you using for now?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm impressed with the finish! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 2, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I like that! Whose insert are you using for now?



Echo. My jig just came in the mail!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice looking call Rick


----------



## SENC (Apr 3, 2015)

Great looking call. Don't get too frustrated with your new jig and custom inserts. You have a lot of trial and error ahead of you, but stick with it and you will get it. Good luck and keep us posted!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 3, 2015)

I've made two. One barely blows and the other one has the hole going through the cork notch..


----------



## SENC (Apr 3, 2015)

Get yourself some 5/8" dowels. This will save you a lot of turning blanks round and allow faster experimentation. A lot cheaper, too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Apr 7, 2015)

Great looking work! Keep working with your jig, just be patient and have fun with it. In the meantime, if you want to make some more calls with echo inserts, do it. Alot of hunters, myself included,would be proud to wear and use the call you pictured above.


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 7, 2015)

When I read Bokote and Blackwood, I knew it was going to be a good looker. It is to.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank yall!


----------

